# iCoverArt program pretty good for embedding album art into iTunes tracks



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just used a program this morning called iCoverArt to embed album artwork into the files within iTunes. Works very well and missed a few album covers but works fairly well for saving me the laborious process of adding art to album tracks.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't usually bother with covers. I just correct the tags and move on to the next one. I guess covers are more important for Rock and Jazz though.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I don't usually bother with covers. I just correct the tags and move on to the next one. I guess covers are more important for Rock and Jazz though.


Wow I must be an obsessive compulsive... I labor for each rip the proper album records and just ensure that every detail is right.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

When I rip, I abandon the album structure and join tracks by work. That way I can put it on random shuffle, and it will play a symphony all the way through, instead of just one movement.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I am also an album art compulsive. I need to have every box filled in iTunes (must have been an accountant in a previous life). Usually I just grab the album art from Amazon or Google Images if iTunes can't find it directly.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay used the program last night and it wasn't working as well.


----------

